# Fuente de alto voltaje DC variable



## fdesergio (Ene 30, 2006)

Alguien sabe como construir una fuente de alto voltaje variable 100 hasta 600 VDC con unsa salida de mas o menos 6 amperios, logicamente conmutada, o saben donde la puedo comprar en fin cualquier dato me sirve.


----------



## House (Ene 31, 2006)

Hola, no me puedo imaginar la aplicación que le puedes dar a este tipo de fuente. Estuve buscando fuentes conmutadas tipo step-up en la pagina de la national, pero no encontré ninguna de esas prestaciones, será seguir buscando.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 31, 2006)

Ah gracias por responder, si es un uso raro pero muy particular, luego les comento cuando este listo, mil gracias por responder.


----------



## juanfrj (Oct 3, 2006)

Hola a todos en el foro.

El problema que me gustaria plantear es como hacer una fuente de 0-20KV DC, 500mA, con control de voltaje de 0-5V DC.

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Mushito (Oct 3, 2006)

los 500mA es para los 5V o no?


----------



## roymer (Oct 3, 2006)

yo quisiera que me ayudaran con una fuente dual de 50v a 2A que regulador me podria servir stuve probando con un lm3537 pero no me sirvio


----------



## juanfrj (Oct 3, 2006)

hola mushito.
No los 500mA son a la salida del alto voltaje
Salida HV: 0-20KV, 500mA
Control de voltaje: 0-5V para variar de 0-20KV la salida
Gracias


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 3, 2006)

Si no entendí mal, la fuente sería de.... 10000 watt !!! (20000 volts * 0.5 Amperes)...
 
Es para el De Lorean de Volver al Futuro?   

Lamento no poder darte una mano... Además de ser un circuito raro, supongo que vas a necesitar semiconductores especiales para manejar semejante potencia... Algo de uso industrial seguramente...

Salu2 y espero que alguien tenga la solución!

Marcelo


----------



## roymer (Oct 4, 2006)

podrias usar un elevador su contruccion no es tan dificil pero necesitas que sea AC o DC

te puedo ayudar mas si me dices que tipo de fiente quieres


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lo que no ha dicho es durante cuandos microsegundos, pues que compre contensadores de alta tension y tendra por unos poquisimos microsegundos esa tension.

Realmente piden unas cosas en el foro que habeces hacen pensar.

20K y 500mA, a mi la unica aplicacion que se me ocurre es para freir muñecas barbi, pero debe ser mas joven si se tira por las brat's


----------



## persico (Oct 11, 2006)

hola que tal, para lo que yo tengo entendido se puede hacer, no se bien para cual aplicacion la necesitas pero Para que el encendido de la mezcla comprimida de combustible y aire en los autos  *es necesaria una tensión de alrededor de 20.000 voltios*. Sin embargo,* la tensión de una batería de automóvil es, en general, de sólo de 12 voltios, por lo que es necesario que exista una instalación que convierta la corriente de baja en otra de alta tensión y distribuya chispas de encendido a los distintos cilindros, en el orden correcto. Los mecanismos para ello son tres: *

Encendido por bobina convencional 

Este mecanismo de encendido es el más común de todos.* Se compone de la bobina, que es la encargada de transformar la corriente de baja tensión que proporciona la batería en la corriente de alta tensión* necesaria para que se produzca la chispa entre los electrodos de las bujías; los platinos, encargados de abrir y cerrar el paso de la corriente del circuito primario de la bobina; el condensador, que protege los contactos de platino en las descargas eléctricas que se producen durante el cierre y apertura de los mismos; el distribuidor, que a través de la "pipa" transmite oportunamente la corriente de alta tensión producida por la bobina hasta las bujías; los cables de las bujías, que son los enlaces entre el distribuidor del encendido y las bujías y; finalmente, por supuesto, las bujías, las que, a través de sus electrodos, transmiten la corriente necesaria para producir la explosión de la mezcla.
teniendo una alimentacion de 12V 65A (la de una bateria de auto normal) en conjunto a la bobina facilmente lograrias tus 20kv, supongo que lo usaras para un boyero electrico para animales o jugarle una broma pesada a alguien... jaja (tene cuidado que duele mucho la descarga) 
los otros dos metodos son:
encendido transitorisado (no se mucho acerca de su funcionamiento)

encendido electronico(no se mucho acerca de su funcionamiento)

espero que te sirva de algo esto. cualquier consulta y en lo que pueda ayudarte mi email


----------



## fmanucha (Jun 16, 2007)

sabes que yo tambien estoy haciendo pruebas con una fuente parecida a la que necesitas pero lo que necesito es un poco menos de voltaje. De todos modos te digo que en internet no hay nada. o que si te puedo decir es que he tenido que usar darlington por que si los transistores comunes se te ponen en directo y te pasa todo el voltaje, por lo menos con los darlington se te abre y no deja pasar mas. Si encuentro algo te lo mando


----------



## jperales (Sep 19, 2008)

hola soy tecnic de pruebas en una fabrica en matamoros  tamaulipas, mexico, una fuente como la que tu quieres hacer es facil, te entregue de 100 a 600 volts y 6 amperes, yo pruebo fuantes de 50 KV y para alimentarlas necesitamos una fuente como la que tu quieres primero consigue un transformador variable que te de el voltaje que tu deseas y de momento no me acuerdo del numero del circuito conmutador paro luego te lo digo es mas te voy a enviar el diagrama , si esque te interesa


----------



## David Lopez (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola jperales  por favor yo necesito el diagrama de una fuente de 0 a 2000 VDC de 5 w y los datos del transformador que se debe usar
Gracias de antemano desde Peru


----------



## gogirald (May 29, 2009)

hola a todos,

les cuento que durante el desarrollo de un proyecto par la universidad me encontré con el problema que necesito una fuente de alto voltaje (entre unos 500 y 2000 V) en la cua pueda ajustar de alguna manera el voltaje de salida, he pensado en hacerla utilizando un flyback de un monitor descompuesto que tengo por ahí pero no se como hacer para que el voltaje varíe ya que poco se de electronica de potencia, cualquier ayuda me será de gran utilidad, gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (May 29, 2009)

Amigo, no sabes de electronica y quiere utilizar 2KV?

Que valor el tuyo, pero dinos, que tipo de corriente quieres, alterna o directa?


----------



## gogirald (May 29, 2009)

lo que necesito es una fuente directa, pero tampoco es que no tenga idea de electronica solo que nunca he trabajado con esos voltajes y el conocimiento que tengo es mas de electronica analoga de poco voltaje y digital, lo importante de la fuente es que sea regulable asi que por favor no me recomienden un elevador con capacitores y diodos ya que para regular este tengo que estar agregando mallas y cambiando el montaje cada vez y esto no me es util, gracias por la ayuda que puedan ofrecerme


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 30, 2009)

Lo mejor seria usar un ne555 como oscilador y colocar una bobina de ignicion de carros donde podras controla el nivel de frecuencia y voltaje


----------



## kizen (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola, estoy intenta hacer una fuente de alto voltaje, mi meta es una de 350V, encontre este circuito que entrega 500V, pero alguien la ha hecho? porque no me animo mucho a trabajar con la red electrica, es decir, puedo saber a que voltaje trabaja, por ejemplo aqui en mexico tenemos 127 Vac a 60 Hz, pero y la corriente? que pueden comentar de este circuito? como calcular los capacitores correctos para un multiplicador de voltaje?

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/multi-prob.htm

GRacias


----------



## mat4 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola David, yo hace poco fabrique una fuente de alto voltaje, utilice un Variac(transformador variable) que lo conecte a un transformador de microndas, estos elevan tu tension 10 veces, luego lo rectifique con un puente de diodos y luego una bateria de capacitores.
Osea es una fuente simple pero con componentes de alto voltaje, yo utilice repuestos de microndas porque son mas baratos y muy faciles de conseguir.
Si te interesa avisame y te mando mas informacion.


----------



## cris3D (Sep 25, 2010)

que tal, 

tengo un problemilla a resolver y me gustaría algunas recomendaciones, 

necesito algún dispositivo (comercial o fabricado ) el cual tenga 
-entre 20 a 40 kV 
-entre 20 - 30 ma
-a 60Hz
-y pues con la entrada de la toma publica 110 - 220 V

necesitamos hacer algunas pruebas a dieléctricos (de ahí el alto voltaje), pero los equipos que he revisado están algo costosos, he revisado algunos diseños pero son en DC y sin regulación de parámetros 

espero alguien tenga alguna recomendación, 
saludos!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebobinar el secundario de un transformador de horno microondas. Requieres más de un 1kVA, a 60Hz, y con éste lo puedes conseguir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2010)

cramso dijo:
			
		

> ....necesito algún dispositivo (comercial o fabricado ) el cual tenga
> -entre 20 a 40 kV
> -entre 20 - 30 ma
> -a 60Hz
> -y pues con la entrada de la toma publica 110 - 220 V.....


Consigue un transformador de luces de neón, los más antiguos con núcleo de hierro, te pueden entregar la tensión y corriente que necesitas.


----------



## cris3D (Sep 25, 2010)

y en cuanto a la regulación del voltaje? habia pensado en el dimmer, pero a esos voltajes :S .
otra opcion que pense fue un variac para regular un transfomador como los que mencionan


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2010)

El variac es la mejor opción.


----------



## cris3D (Sep 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El variac es la mejor opción.



se me ocurrrio algo con respecto al variac, 

usando las leyes de los transformadores si a la salida (secundario) quiero 40 kV con 30mA esto significa una potencia de 1200 VA, que ocurrirá cuando el variac que tengo conectado al primario
se encuentre en 10V? (por ejemplo)  en ese caso la corriente demanda será de 120A para cumplir con la potencia requerida,

el variac con el que cuento me da unos 40A, en ese caso se quemaría?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2010)

Nop, estas aplicando mal la lógica, cuando reduces la tensión de salida, también reduces la potencia que entrega el transformador y por ende la que consume.
La potencia consumida es proporcional a la entregada


----------



## cris3D (Sep 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Nop, estas aplicando mal la lógica, cuando reduces la tensión de salida, también reduces la potencia que entrega el transformador y por ende la que consume.
> La potencia consumida es proporcional a la entregada



ups  , si si , creo que aplique mal los conceptos! gracias con esto creo que tengo resuelto el problema, ahora solo falta tener el transformador en las manos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2010)

A ver si te sirve ésto , está por debajo de la potencia que solicitaste pero . . . 

Si lo descubren los muchachos adictos a las chispas , se van a hacer una fiesta 

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/110-Car-Coil/110-Car-Coil.htm

Saludos !


----------



## cris3D (Sep 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> A ver si te sirve ésto , está por debajo de la potencia que solicitaste pero . . .
> 
> Si lo descubren los muchachos adictos a las chispas , se van a hacer una fiesta
> 
> ...



gracias por la respuesta, creo que este esta bueno para hacer unas chispas caseras!!!


----------



## efgonz (Jun 17, 2011)

mat4 dijo:
			
		

> Hola David, yo hace poco fabrique una fuente de alto voltaje, utilice un Variac(transformador variable) que lo conecte a un transformador de microndas, estos elevan tu tension 10 veces, luego lo rectifique con un puente de diodos y luego una bateria de capacitores.
> Osea es una fuente simple pero con componentes de alto voltaje, yo utilice repuestos de microndas porque son mas baratos y muy faciles de conseguir.
> Si te interesa avisame y te mando mas informacion.



mat4.. me puedes facilitar el diagrama y lista de componentes.. por favor.. te lo agradecería mucho..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cual debe ser la alimentación Sergio? Baterías o red?


----------



## iycha (Ago 14, 2012)

jperales dijo:
			
		

> hola soy tecnic de pruebas en una fabrica en matamoros  tamaulipas, mexico, una fuente como la que tu quieres hacer es facil, te entregue de 100 a 600 volts y 6 amperes, yo pruebo fuantes de 50 KV y para alimentarlas necesitamos una fuente como la que tu quieres primero consigue un transformador variable que te de el voltaje que tu deseas y de momento no me acuerdo del numero del circuito conmutador paro luego te lo digo es mas te voy a enviar el diagrama , si esque te interesa



hola, jperales yo estoy en busca de diagramas necesito hacer una fuente que me de alto voltaje cerca 600 700 V y 400 o 500 A en salida, no se si de estos tambien tengas, pero si no apreciaria que me pudieras pasar el diagrama que mencionas



			
				mat4 dijo:
			
		

> Hola David, yo hace poco fabrique una fuente de alto voltaje, utilice un Variac(transformador variable) que lo conecte a un transformador de microndas, estos elevan tu tension 10 veces, luego lo rectifique con un puente de diodos y luego una bateria de capacitores.
> Osea es una fuente simple pero con componentes de alto voltaje, yo utilice repuestos de microndas porque son mas baratos y muy faciles de conseguir.
> Si te interesa avisame y te mando mas informacion.



me podrias mandar la informacion tambien a mi porfavor


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 14, 2012)

700V a 500A son 350000 watts, estás seguro que es eso lo que querés?


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 14, 2012)

Pavadas de fuentes quieren hacer los muchachos. Y para colmo conmutadas. Me inclino por un variac y allí con un trafo elevar la tensión , rectificarla y filtrarla. No necesitan circuito para eso. Cae de maduro.


----------



## iycha (Ago 14, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> 700V a 500A son 350000 watts, estás seguro que es eso lo que querés?



si se que suena demasiado es para un tipo de maquina de soldar pero eh leido que ai fuentes con voltajes bajos corrientes altas y alreves corrientes altas i voltajes bajos, algo asi me serviria diagramas e informacion, pero la fuente a construir es mas o menos con los valores que mencione


----------



## rabinator (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola que tal, me dirijo a ustedes por lo siguiente :
Estoy haciendo un contador Geiger, y tengo una pequeña duda que espero puedan despejarme. La fuente de alta tensión debe entregarme alrededor de 400v, (según la pagina de donde saque el circuito, no se puede medir directamente con el tester porque cargaría el circuito) dicho esto, el autor dice que si se mide con un tester se debe obtener una lectura de alrededor de 200v.
El problema viene en que, en mi circuito, mido 100v nada mas, por mas que ponga inductores mas grandes o coloque dos de ellos en serie, el voltaje es casi siempre el mismo.
¿Eso sucede porque el tester me carga el circuito o realmente no estoy generando los 400v necesarios ?
Desde ya gracias


Circuito


----------

